# Suggested beginner transmitters?



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm studying for my transmitting liscense, and I was wondering if anyone could give me any idea on a good transmitter to look at? I already have a SkyChampion reciever from Post WWII, which works nicely. My neighbor is an ex-ham, and has helped me set up an antenna, and has given me some advice on wiring both the trans. and the rec. to it. My god, going on a tangent. But anyway, any comments appreciated, cheers. (I'm 16, so, I'm on a tight budget)


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Flex Radio*

Look up Flex Radio it's only five watts but does full radio functiion via soft ware o your computer, so all you need is the box, computer, antena and mike look it up on the net it's a cool concept.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

frankd4 said:


> Look up Flex Radio it's only five watts but does full radio functiion via soft ware o your computer, so all you need is the box, computer, antena and mike look it up on the net it's a cool concept.


beat me to it  ... I wonder how I missed this question the first time around :dunno:


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

frankd4 said:


> Look up Flex Radio it's only five watts but does full radio functiion via soft ware o your computer, so all you need is the box, computer, antena and mike look it up on the net it's a cool concept.


Not a bad thing to get started with. It'll probably end up happening after this summer, so that gives me some time to start looking around and junk.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Ic 718*

Also look at the Icom 718 great starting rig for about $700.00 it is full of good features at a good price I have been very happy with mine, the most important thing is your antenna with just a center fed dipole nothing more than a wire tuned right with low SWR makes the rig work at its best.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

frankd4 said:


> Also look at the Icom 718 great starting rig for about $700.00 it is full of good features at a good price I have been very happy with mine, the most important thing is your antenna with just a center fed dipole nothing more than a wire tuned right with low SWR makes the rig work at its best.


I've been looking at icoms! And yeah, I know a lot about antennas, haha, got myself a nice book.


----------

